# IBM SK-8815 Keyboard problems



## arrowwes (Jul 6, 2007)

I just came into possession of a IBM SK-8815 keyboard. It has what are called hot keys
(calculator, word processor, e-mail etc.)
I was told that I had to download the driver for this for these keys to work.
After searching on the web I found what I think was the driver and downloaded it and installed it.
No change at all.
What am I doing wrong???
The rest of the keyboard works okay.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

I think you may need to go into control panel/ keyboard and asign the keys from there. the last one I had withhotkeys worked that way, so it may well be the same for yours


----------



## arrowwes (Jul 6, 2007)

I went to control panel/keyboard and it only shows speed and hardware of the keyboard.
Nowhere does it show how to assign keys.
????????????


----------

